# Chickens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh wow I can’t believe I joined in March like it’s august and my chickens are one year old now I made them a cake too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course you did. Don't let them eat all of it. It won't be kind to their waist lines. 😁


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Of course you did. Don't let them eat all of it. It won't be kind to their waist lines.


Lol its a healthy cake


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

I love it! I'd love to know your cake recipe! I make an annual chicken hatchday "cake" for my girls every summer, too! 😊 Mine is a watermelon partially hollowed out with diced veggies and their normal pelleted feed in it, plus a thin plain yogurt "frosting" on top. Here was this year's cake:










Needless to say, it was a hit with the girls


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> I love it! I'd love to know your cake recipe! I make an annual chicken hatchday "cake" for my girls every summer, too!  Mine is a watermelon partially hollowed out with diced veggies and their normal pelleted feed in it, plus a thin plain yogurt "frosting" on top. Here was this year's cake:
> 
> View attachment 42301
> 
> ...


Oh wow nice! It’s very fancy than mine but I use rice and make it into a cake shape and then add mealworms and then some fruits like blueberries and some corn on top and I gave them scrambled eggs to


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Haha, it has gotten fancier over the years as I've done it. I like to try something new every year with it to keep things fresh, so it's never exactly the same. 😊

Your rice cake sounds wonderful! I'm sure they loved it! ❤


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Haha, it has gotten fancier over the years as I've done it. I like to try something new every year with it to keep things fresh, so it's never exactly the same.
> 
> Your rice cake sounds wonderful! I'm sure they loved it!


They ate all of it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I can say is you all are a hoot. It's pretty obvious what the birds mean to you both.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> All I can say is you all are a hoot. It's pretty obvious what the birds mean to you both.


They mean the world


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> I love it! I'd love to know your cake recipe! I make an annual chicken hatchday "cake" for my girls every summer, too! 😊 Mine is a watermelon partially hollowed out with diced veggies and their normal pelleted feed in it, plus a thin plain yogurt "frosting" on top. Here was this year's cake:
> 
> View attachment 42301
> 
> ...


Man, that's good! I wouldn't even waist my time trying it though I wouldn't even get it has nice has yours!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Haha, well I don't think the chickens really care how it looks!  That's more for me and for the pictures I take. 😊


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Haha, well I don't think the chickens really care how it looks!  That's more for me and for the pictures I take. 😊


Haha! It's definitely stunning! Better looking then the cakes you can get from a bakery or from my birthday, lol!


----------

